# Unprofessional, but does it violate the code?



## TexElecApprentice (Jul 21, 2016)

Wasn't able to post the link to the picture for some reason, let's see if this works. 
https://goo.gl/photos/SC1JGPJQ34TrGnrL7


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Did he tell you to go on the internet to find the code violations?


----------



## TexElecApprentice (Jul 21, 2016)

Yeah he encourages it actually, always tells me youtube, google, web forums are great resources.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I think it's something you should try figuring out on your own first.


----------



## TexElecApprentice (Jul 21, 2016)

I have actually, and was surprised I didn't find anything, but then I guess the people who write the code can't foresee every crazy thing somebody out there might try. Anybody else willing to help?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Well Lonnie,
I would bet the bending radius of that PVC is a little tight for the LTFMC stuffed inside it..

Go from there and see what you can look up.


----------



## TexElecApprentice (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, Wirenuting!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

TexElecApprentice said:


> Thanks for the tip, Wirenuting!


I'm sure that if you opened the disconnect and looked, you would find more.
Also, why is it outside? What does it disconnect and can it be tagged out properly? Is the wire stuffed inside that PVC? I'm sure the sealtite doesn't make that 90.

I'm sure there is a story behind what we see. Without more info, it's hard to find a violation? 

Is this abandoned or a temp set up? If so would there be any violation?



(Taking a second look at the picture, I know what this is.)


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

id say the plumbing pipe is a violation. have look up the code section. hmm, come to think of it ,i dont remember a code that forbids it.:001_huh:well, unless you wanna go with 'listed for the purpose' thing!


----------



## TexElecApprentice (Jul 21, 2016)

You mentioned the disconnect, and that reminded me that most, possibly all equipment, has to have the disconnect capable of being locked in the open position if the equipment is not within sight of the disconnect. This disconnect is not within sight of any equipment, so that's most likely a violation because it doesn't look like you can lock it in the open position. The exact code violation section would depend on what equipment its disconnecting, correct? The bend radius code for LFMC refers you to Table 2, Chapter 9, Other Bends. This looks to me like 3/4 or 1", the bend radius of the curve to the centerline must be 5 or 6 depending on whether its 3/4 or 1". That being said, I have to confess that I don't entirely understand what the bend radius of the curve to the centerline actually is. 350.24 says the bend must be made without damaging the conduit, bending the LFMC like that will probably break the flex on the inside, so that's a violation. 350.30A says LFMC must be securely fastened, stuffing it inside PVC isn't securely fastened for sure, so that's a violation. Of course, all this is predicated on the idea that there is actually wire in there and its not abandoned. I'm wondering though, is there anywhere in the code that says here's what you can use for conduit and here's what you can't? Is it actually legal to use plumbers pipe as a raceway. I thought about the window issue a little bit more, technically speaking the LFMC is going between framing members, which is permitted, so maybe that not's a violation after all.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Is it possible that I've removed the AC compressor and cut the lineset?
The breaker inside is locked & tagged.
The whip end is stuffed into the evaporator pan drain line, just to keep it outa the way.
New unit to arrive in xxdays.


So now I ask, "Is there any violations that you can see?"


I've learned that sometimes it's hard to pick out violations when I have no knowledge of what the other journeyman has done. 

I think your boss is right in you searching for violations the way you are. 
Your learning to spot and search for each small item. 
Your also learning that somethings might not be what they seem to be.


----------



## TexElecApprentice (Jul 21, 2016)

papaotis, that's true, that could be a violation of the listed for purpose section. I forget what section that was, need to look it up and commit it to memory.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Consider workman like manner. How would the inspector feel about this installation? Even if this were perfectly code compliant, unless you're willing to take this to court you'll likely have to yield to the inspector.

Probably not the answer you were looking for, but keep it in mind when you consider copying this kind of install.


----------



## TexElecApprentice (Jul 21, 2016)

Yeah Wirenuting, in that case there might not be any code violation here.


----------



## TexElecApprentice (Jul 21, 2016)

TGGT said:


> Consider workman like manner. How would the inspector feel about this installation? Even if this were perfectly code compliant, unless you're willing to take this to court you'll likely have to yield to the inspector.
> 
> Probably not the answer you were looking for, but keep it in mind when you consider copying this kind of install.


Yep, TGGT, that's another thing I didn't consider. Running it through the window sill like that just seems tacky, not workmanlike.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

TexElecApprentice said:


> Yeah Wirenuting, in that case there might not be any code violation here.


And I agree with TGGT.

Built it well and you will be proud to own it.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's the photo for those that don't feel like clicking.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Why is the disco outside, if the load is inside?? :001_huh:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Voltron said:


> Why is the disco outside, if the load is inside?? :001_huh:


It may be the AC compressor. Someone stole it????


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

It's a camouflaged stash box. Junkies are scared of sparks.

Is the window movable? Would that be compliant?


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Majewski said:


> It's a camouflaged stash box. Junkies are scared of sparks.
> 
> Is the window movable? Would that be compliant?


Yeah just add expansion couplings for good measure.


----------

